# My sig plan



## Sinkhead (Aug 12, 2008)

sinkhead is awesome at mspaint
That is a mock-up of this sig I have in my head. Anyone who can make it pretty is awesome!

I like cartoony or hand-drawn looks best, but I'd like the ship to be 8-bit graphics style. It should look good with the rest of the sig, but it should contrast as well. The white spray represents mist and the red spray represents some kind of red glow. And Sinkheadman (see avatar) should be captain of the ship with a sailor hat plz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My design is kinda specific, but if you have other plans then that's great too!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 12, 2008)

Kinda like this?


Except less sucky.


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 12, 2008)

Yep, but more misty and sinister and concealed and more hand-drawn/cartoony looking and the water should be rougher and swirly and the background should be stormy like the water please.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: ScuberSteve made this awesome version but refuses to give me the un-watermarked version until he is un-suspended  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And just for the record, this is really good (minus watermark) but it would be nice if it was darker (minus the glow).






edit: now THIS is more like it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (sans-watermark of course)





edit: pedantic sinkhead had scuber make some more minor edits.


----------



## sjones900 (Aug 12, 2008)

You're being black mailed? That's the first I've heard of this on Gbatemp....... WHAT HAVE WE COME TO!


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 13, 2008)

Psh, I got blackmail on Scubers. >_>
I'll try my hand a making one. =x


----------



## xJonny (Aug 13, 2008)

I would try but something is seriously messed up with Photoshop.

E.g. text tool doesn't work, some layers don't show, saving/opening causes errar.


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 13, 2008)

Better than nothing I guess?


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for all your efforts guys, but Toni Plutonij made me an awesome one which I've chosen to use.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2008)

You're welcome!! Thank YOU for keeping this forums clean!!!
(sig really fits nicely!!)

Enjoy..


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 13, 2008)

oh i'm late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



came back from swimming and so much time has passed.. 
well here is mine anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'll have to say that toni plutonij's sig looks as if he really put an effort into it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 13, 2008)

Meh, my sig's better 
(Maybe...)
Nice sig though!
Congrats Toni!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> but i'll have to say that toni plutonij's sig looks as if he really put an effort into it


Thank you very much, that comming from you really means something!
I did put some time into it..I really think that Sinkhead deserves it!!

(if he decides to use one of yours sigs, or make a dynamic one, I wouldn't mind..I'm ok with that, so it's up to him..)

psycoblaster, I really like your work, everything I've seen is really skillful..This sigs you've made are no different..Great stuff!!


----------

